# New Jersey/ New York area



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am from Wayne NJ (North jersey) about a half hour from NYC. I am looking to partake or start up a support group that would hold meetiings once a week. If interested please respond. Thank you


----------



## NY2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi

I'm interested

I'm in rockland county about 30 minutes from you


----------



## Rosanne (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello! I just found this site on my search. I'm desperately seeking a local IBS support group. I live in West Orange, NJ. I saw your post from July and wondered if you ever found a group. I'd truly appreciate any info you may have. Thanks!!


----------



## njibsucks (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey,

Did anything ever come of this? I have IBS and I am in Wayne too.. Hoping for a reply. Living with this issue is probably one of the worst things to deal with.. People dont understand why I can almost never go out with them, and because of it I lost many friends. Looking to make some new ones who actually understand what its like.


----------



## gears (Aug 12, 2015)

heyo, hit me ip


----------

